# Sir Nicholas Winton



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2014)

Right before WWII, Sir Nicholas Winton organized the rescue of hundreds of Jewish Czechoslovakian children destined for the Nazi death camps. Forty years later, those children have gathered to honor the man who saved their lives.

[video=youtube;6_nFuJAF5F0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6_nFuJAF5F0[/video]​


----------



## brother josh (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

